# Fashion School Inspired Look: Glittery Black Smokey Eyes



## smellyocheese (Apr 15, 2009)

This is my interpretation of a *Fashion School* look. I had so much fun doing this look but I removed everything before I went out of the house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just love transformations. 

Click for tutorial...

Thanks for looking! 

*Normal picture of me at the end of post for reference






*Items Used:*

*Face:*
Monistat Chafing Gel
Jordana Liquid Foundation Tawny
Revlon Skinlights in Peach Light (mixed with foundation)
Missha Perfect Concealer
Coastalscents Silica Powder

*Cheeks:*
e.l.f. Studio Contouring Blush and Bronzing Duo (the bronzer)
Giorgio Armani Sheer Blush in #6
MAC Mineralized Skin Finish in New Vegas

*Eyes:*
Urban Decay Primer Potion
NYX Jumbo Eyeshadow Pencil in Slate
88 Eyeshadow Palette (matte black and matte white)
I Nuovi D27 Eyeshadow in Charcoal
NYX Eyeshadow in Hot Orange
MAC Eyeshadow in Era
MAC Eyeshadow in Ricepaper
MAC Creme Liner in Black
Maybelline Turbo Boost Mascara
I Nuovi EX 03 Pro Lashes
Daiso Auto Eyebrow Pencil

*Lips:*
NYX Round Lipstick in Circe
MAC Lipglass in Florabundance


----------



## aziajs (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## prettysecrets (Apr 15, 2009)

gorgeous look!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

Gorgeous Look. I love it.

Why have you removed it?!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 15, 2009)

I think it's a bit much for 12pm when I'm just going out to buy lunch and not going anywhere else.... Lol


----------



## Tahti (Apr 15, 2009)

Lovely, those falsies look great ^_^


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 15, 2009)

Amazing look


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 15, 2009)

Omg, this is gorgeous. You look like you're wearing SFF...but then again, you're skin is naturally beautiful, so I'm sure anything you put on your skin will glow....


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 15, 2009)

I LOVE it!


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 15, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!!  You look gorgeous!


----------



## amyzon (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, this is so hot!!!!  I absolutely would have worn this out of the house, but you have so much going on naturally that I why would you need to? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was about to ask where the NYX Hot Orange came in, then I saw it on your lower lashline... Very unique touch!


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 15, 2009)

Beautiful!! I love your skin.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 15, 2009)

Love this!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Khalia25* 

 
_Omg, this is gorgeous. You look like you're wearing SFF...but then again, you're skin is naturally beautiful, so I'm sure anything you put on your skin will glow...._

 
Thanks!
What's SFF? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It has a lot to do with the foundation and lighting. But the Jordana foundation does look good in pictures when paired with silica powder. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_Wow, this is so hot!!!!  I absolutely would have worn this out of the house, but you have so much going on naturally that I why would you need to? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was about to ask where the NYX Hot Orange came in, then I saw it on your lower lashline... Very unique touch!_

 
My climate is too warm for this! I was kinda winging it with the Hot Orange. Lol. turned out to be alright, yeah?


Everyone else: THANK YOU!! I really need to do super dramatic looks more often. I've gotten so lazy!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 15, 2009)

Just stunning....


----------



## bowsandhearts (Apr 15, 2009)

Very very glamorous! I love it!


----------



## n_c (Apr 15, 2009)

Good job, i'd love to see the tut for this look.


----------



## elongreach (Apr 15, 2009)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## wonderdust (Apr 15, 2009)

Gorgeous look.


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 15, 2009)

def tut request!!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Apr 15, 2009)

wow gorgeous without makeup and gorgeous with it on, I'm jealous!! Please do a tut I love the pop of orange on the lower lash line and damn i need that 88 matte pallette


----------



## fintia (Apr 15, 2009)

super pretty!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 15, 2009)

reallly gorgeous!! love this look!


----------



## Shanti (Apr 15, 2009)

I'd love a tut for this look... it looks gorgeous.


----------



## .k. (Apr 15, 2009)

beautiful! i would love to see a tutorial on this!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 15, 2009)

wow! next time do not take it off lol
seriously, i love it!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Apr 15, 2009)

great look,....and i love your nude lips..they look awesome


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 15, 2009)

Dayummm.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 15, 2009)

This looks so great on you. I love the shape and the color.


----------



## gubeca (Apr 16, 2009)

oh TUT PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## Fataliya (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow! *swoon* 

Everything about this look is just perfect...from the brows, to the skin...perfect!

I love how you did the e/s, and wish I could do that.


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Apr 16, 2009)

whoa what kind of contacts are those? I thought they were real until I saw the last pic of you! I NEED THOSE


----------



## joey444 (Apr 16, 2009)

Gorgeous...you look beyond beautiful!  I would walk around like that ALL day long!!


----------



## cheapglamour (Apr 16, 2009)

i think you should do a tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this look is amazing.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 16, 2009)

looks awesome


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 16, 2009)

gorgeous! i would like to see a tut!


----------



## rbella (Apr 16, 2009)

This is so amazingly beautiful.  God you are gorgeous and seriously, I'm in absolute love with your username!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, please do a tut!!! This is a fab smokey eye!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks so much for your kind words, everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimmy4205* 

 
_whoa what kind of contacts are those? I thought they were real until I saw the last pic of you! I NEED THOSE_

 
love love love my lenses!

They're called GEO Nudy Lens and the color that I'm wearing is Golden Blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's from Korea


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow! I love this. This is my favourite kind of look- the "rockstar" look, hehe. You did a fantastic job and you look very pretty (in both photos!)
I love the way your hair looks in the 1st photo too


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_Wow! I love this. This is my favourite kind of look- the "rockstar" look, hehe. You did a fantastic job and you look very pretty (in both photos!)
I love the way your hair looks in the 1st photo too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I woke with my hair in a bunch (cuz i forgot to remove my hairclip) then I basically just messed up my hair. This is the TRUE BEDHEAD!


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smellyocheese* 

 
_Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I woke with my hair in a bunch (cuz i forgot to remove my hairclip) then I basically just messed up my hair. This is the TRUE BEDHEAD!_

 
Sometimes that works out so much better than when you spend ages working on it with appliances and products, lol. At least, that's how it is for me!


----------



## BloodMittens (Apr 18, 2009)

Ohhh, this is gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the glitter!


----------



## kitten (Apr 20, 2009)

i need to know what that taupish brown colour is that you used all over your lid! its amazing, as is this look!


----------



## bsquared (Apr 20, 2009)

gorgeous! you should have worn out out!


----------



## nunu (Apr 20, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## aiwoxx (Apr 20, 2009)

I really love this! I'd wear it anytime of the day. It's kind of a head-turner but it's really pretty!!!


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smellyocheese* 

 
_Thanks so much for your kind words, everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






love love love my lenses!

They're called GEO Nudy Lens and the color that I'm wearing is Golden Blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's from Korea_

 

where can I get them? are they prescription?


----------



## witch (Apr 20, 2009)

great look.  love the lips.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 20, 2009)

amazing!!


----------



## amethystangel (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow, that is hot!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimmy4205* 

 
_where can I get them? are they prescription?_

 
i bought them online through a local seller. they're from Korea, hence they're not prescription lenses. more like cosmetic lenses.

you can try heading over to makeupforlife.net
she wears these lenses too so perhaps she would know where to get them for US residents


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Apr 23, 2009)

oh thats where you live? Wow!


----------



## jollystuikie (Apr 23, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!!


----------

